# Help with Clen please



## Newby (Jan 7, 2008)

Maybe you guys can help then.

I recently bought 40mcg clen, i took 1 on day one and felt nothing. No shaking, cramps etc. 2 on day 2, again nothing. 3 on day 3. Felt a little shaky on the inside but nothing major. 4 today abut again nothing.

I read somewhere that not everyone gets sides, i'm starting to think they are fake ones.

I know they are for horses and their breathing and i'm wondering if its maybe cos i have asthma that i dont get the side effects.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you get the shakes after a while mate


----------



## Newby (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks. Are there any other sides that i should know about.

Quick question - im female, bout 10st 5 & 5'8. Should i stay on 4 tabs (160mcg) or go back down and wait for the sides to hit me.

The sides don't just come when you take the tablets then, they can come on when they like?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Newby said:


> Thanks. Are there any other sides that i should know about.
> 
> Quick question - im female, bout 10st 5 & 5'8. Should i stay on 4 tabs (160mcg) or go back down and wait for the sides to hit me.
> 
> The sides don't just come when you take the tablets then, they can come on when they like?


160mcg is a lot, I can only just bare 180mcg because I get nasty headaches, what is the make of tabs you have?

No need to taper down from Clen, take for 2 weeks and then have a 2 week break possibly switch with ephedrine


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Ollie B said:


> i personall cycle both. 2 weeks clen and 2 week effy. Both good but your receptors can get used to them hense thats why i cycle them.


how long do u use this type of cycle, do u stay on it for long periods or all the time?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Start at 40mcgs and taper up by 20mcgs every 3 days until you hit your tolerance level or you hit 140mcg, then come off and switch to effys


----------



## Newby (Jan 7, 2008)

They are the small round pot from Japan with the sticker on the side.



Jock said:


> 160mcg is a lot, I can only just bare 180mcg because I get nasty headaches, what is the make of tabs you have?
> 
> No need to taper down from Clen, take for 2 weeks and then have a 2 week break possibly switch with ephedrine


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

newby you are a girl and using 160mcg's of clen a day hell girl...way to much i now know where you got your clen from.

what is your diet like??


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> newby you are a girl and using 160mcg's of clen a day hell girl...way to much i now know where you got your clen from.
> 
> what is your diet like??


She from your neck of the woods?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate she is i have offered to do a diet for her as clen will not get her where she wants to go without a decent diet...


----------



## Newby (Jan 7, 2008)

Diet ok i think.

breakfast around 9.00 - toast with marmite or cereal

Lunch 12.00 - jacket with cheese and salad or cheese/ham panini, fruit

tea 5.30/6.00 - pasta or rice dish (curry etc). or if i have had a large lunch i would normally have sandwich or noodles.

Normally snack on fruit or sunflowers seeds although sometimes small chocolate.

What do you suggest i change or add


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

> She from your neck of the woods?


where's that if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Newby said:


> Diet ok i think.
> 
> breakfast around 9.00 - toast with marmite or cereal
> 
> ...


I think i would be taking up Pscarbs offer on the diet.......


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

> I think i would be taking up Pscarbs offer on the diet....


DEFO agree 

Go with the diet advice


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Chris4Pez said:


> where's that if you dont mind me asking?


plymouth mate...


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

will have 2 pop down to plymouth one of the days to see one of the masters at work 

Thats if you wouldnt mind of course :rolleye11


----------



## Newby (Jan 7, 2008)

Chris4Pez said:


> DEFO agree
> 
> Go with the diet advice


Thank you. Will definately be taking advice from PSCARB, need all the help i can get. Stopped taking the clen now until diet is sorted.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Newby - i will sort something out for you tonight been very busy this week with work and diet...


----------



## Newby (Jan 7, 2008)

Many thanks.



Pscarb said:


> Newby - i will sort something out for you tonight been very busy this week with work and diet...


----------

